# US Corrections Special Operations Group



## dsumner (Apr 4, 2014)

An NRA Patriot Profile of US Corrections Special Operations Group. I used to work for them, as the training coordinator, back when they were first getting up and running. 

http://nralifeofduty.tv/patriot-pro...ent=patriot-profiles&utm_campaign=LinkBackURL


----------



## 0699 (Apr 5, 2014)

I find it disturbing when private companies use names that are designed to intentionally make the unaware believe they're government agencies.


----------



## AWP (Apr 5, 2014)

0699 said:


> I find it disturbing when private companies use names that are designed to intentionally make the unaware believe they're government agencies.


 
It's cool, they are the "Buds of Corrections" which I guess means they are homeboys or bro-bros or whatever.

http://uscsog.com/cso-training/



> The US C-SOG CSO Training Program has been nick named the “Buds of Corrections” due to its high level and fast paced training.


 
This is funny to me for some reason:



> *Class Details* – This class is classified as Secret due to the sensitive nature of the program. A comprehensive syllabus may be requested for more details.


 
So they run a SIPR terminal or equivalent at their office?

---

They are probably great guys or the best in the world at their jobs, but their marketing (website) is horrible; more cheese than the State of Wisconsin.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 6, 2014)

0699 said:


> I find it disturbing when private companies use names that are designed to intentionally make the unaware believe they're government agencies.



I'm right there with you.


----------



## Loki (Jan 28, 2015)

This private "for profit entity" Non-government company promotes themselves as "Tier 1 Operators" as well.  I find that deeply distasteful among other things.


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 28, 2015)

IMTT said:


> This private "for profit entity" Non-government company promotes themselves as "Tier 1 Operators" as well.  I find that deeply distasteful among other things.



cough, T1G, cough


----------



## Wench (Jan 28, 2015)

What's even sadder is that they aren't "operations".  All they do is training.  Sigh.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 28, 2015)

Wench said:


> What's even sadder is that they aren't "operations".  All they do is training.  Sigh.



Fuckers.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 28, 2015)

Board and Seize said:


> cough, T1G, cough



Lol I work for them (Tier 1 Group)sometimes. I don't think anyone there tries to pass themselves off as anything they aren't/weren't.


----------



## Loki (Jan 28, 2015)

Edited for clearfication; not all the guys that contract with "US C-SOG" as instructors use such references. A friend that contracts for them, that is a Police officer and former military guy has advised them to  cease and desist the use of this term. To no avail...    

"Tier 1 – 2 C-SOG – SWAT";  http://uscsog.com/cso-training-corrections-hrt/


----------



## Wench (Jan 29, 2015)

IMTT said:


> Perhaps not the guys that contract with them as instructors as part of this training company.
> 
> "Tier 1 – 2 C-SOG – SWAT";  http://uscsog.com/cso-training-corrections-hrt/


WTF, they trademarked "CHRT"? I don't know whether to laugh or cry. Maybe I'll throw up a little in my mouth.

TLDR20,  maybe these guys are righteous. But the way this company has chosen to present itself is embarrassing at best and deliberately misleading at worst.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 29, 2015)

Tier One Group is a respectable company with good guys.  They are exponentially different than the CSOG wackers. 

They also throw pretty good parties .


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 29, 2015)

Wench said:


> WTF, they trademarked "CHRT"? I don't know whether to laugh or cry. Maybe I'll throw up a little in my mouth.
> 
> TLDR20,  maybe these guys are righteous. But the way this company has chosen to present itself is embarrassing at best and deliberately misleading at worst.



T1G has nothing to do with these corrections clowns. T1G is a company made up of current and former SOF that teach things ranging from TCCC to CQB.


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 29, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Lol I work for them sometimes. I don't think anyone there tries to pass themselves off as anything they aren't/weren't.





policemedic said:


> Tier One Group is a respectable company with good guys.  They are exponentially different than the CSOG wackers.
> 
> They also throw pretty good parties .





TLDR20 said:


> T1G has nothing to do with these corrections clowns. T1G is a company made up of current and former SOF that teach things ranging from TCCC to CQB.



It appears that I gave the wrong impression.  I've trained with T1G and worked with them on a (sub-)contract, so I am not actually comparing them to these 'corrections' clowns (I know they have solid guys and great facilities).  BUT, oh man, does their name stick in my craw...


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 29, 2015)

IMTT said:


> Perhaps not the guys that contract with them as instructors as part of this training company.
> 
> "Tier 1 – 2 C-SOG – SWAT";  http://uscsog.com/cso-training-corrections-hrt/


Those are some high-speed shotguns they be using.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 29, 2015)

IMTT said:


> Perhaps not the guys that contract with them as instructors as part of this training company.
> 
> "Tier 1 – 2 C-SOG – SWAT";  http://uscsog.com/cso-training-corrections-hrt/



You're in the training business and don't know what T1G is?


----------



## Loki (Jan 29, 2015)

*T1G is not US C-SOG!  *I certianly hope I was not instrumental in forming a misconception of the two organizations. If so, I apologize to all.

This is TIG website;  https://www.t1g.com/  the presentation and marketing is completely different, and to a totally different group of folks & professionals.

Two completely different training organizations. I have friends that contract with both groups and good guys.  These are Military, Police and private contractors, several with no Correcitons background. I'm  fimiliar with Mr. Garcia (the owner) of US C-SOG over a period of 17 years. He does some amazing advertsing and markting. He is also keenily aware of the mental triggers, personal image, and egos of his client groups. He has built a fortune on it...

I have several friends that are for real "Tier 1" guys.  I'm not one of them nor anything special. I find it deeply distrubing and insulting that people in the private sector use the term "Operator" and "Tier 1".  There are some very solid professionals in Corrections in a few state, county and municpal areas. There's some vast misunderstandings in the LE, Military and community about Corrections as well.   There's also idiots in every type of unit out there regardless of the organziation.

I'm biffed why this thread has been allowed this long here since this is a private training group "for profit" and not a US or State Government agency.  The Name "US C-SOG" is intentionally meant to convey official association and affiliation for marketing.  Which I find higly disingenuous among so many other labels and intentional turns of phrase this organization uses.

Respectfully


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 29, 2015)

Board and Seize said:


> BUT, oh man, does their name stick in my craw...



Yeah the name is...not my favorite, but they pay like the bees knees for CONUS work so fuck it.


----------



## Wench (Jan 29, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> T1G has nothing to do with these corrections clowns. T1G is a company made up of current and former SOF that teach things ranging from TCCC to CQB.



Ah.  When you said "work for them" in your previous post, I thought you were referring to these corrections yahoos, not T1G.


----------

